# Sephora Opening In-Store Nail Bars



## Geek2 (Jul 15, 2011)

New in-store Sephora Nail Studio Art + Lacquer Services featuring XpresSpa nail bars are coming to Sephora later this month. The first two Sephora locations to get the new studios are 5 Times Square location in Manhattan and Powell Street store in San Francisco, on July 25. A to-be-determined number of locations in New York City and California will roll out by year end. Sephora by OPI, Illamasqua, Dior, Nars, Nails Inc. London, Perfect Formula and Sephora Collection products will be used for services in the studios. I think these bars look cool. I hope my local Sephora gets one of these ASAP.





Source: wwd.com


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 16, 2011)

That kiosk stand looks pretty enticing! I wish that was mine to organize my makeup on! LOL  I probably could fill it in pretty well!  I wish we could just get a sephora counter or store where I live.  I can hold off on the nail bar, but give us a store or counter, PLS!  Oh, how i would love to visit a store or counter.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish we had a real Sephora and not a JCPenney Sephora.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 18, 2011)

About time.


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 19, 2011)

lol... whats a jc penny sephora



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish we had a real Sephora and not a JCPenney Sephora.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 19, 2011)

I would love to have a Sephora store in my closest town, but I'd even take a JCPenny Sephora counter over nothing at all!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyBrownMUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol... whats a jc penny sephora


 JCPenny rented out a small cubical type space to Sephora to sell some makeup and junk - I say junk because the JCPenny Sephora is only a small inkling of what the Sephora stores sell.  It's JCPenny's attempt to sell beauty products without having to compete with MACYs and Nordstrom and Lord and Taylors, etc. etc. etc.

But I guess some is better than none.... right?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> JCPenny rented out a small cubical type space to Sephora to sell some makeup and junk - I say junk because the JCPenny Sephora is only a small inkling of what the Sephora stores sell.  It's JCPenny's attempt to sell beauty products without having to compete with MACYs and Nordstrom and Lord and Taylors, etc. etc. etc.
> ...


 Yes it is better than none. Ours isn't too bad but it's nothing compared to a real Sephora. My biggest gripe about JCPenney Sephoras (also known as Sephora inside JCPenney) is that if something is on coupon (discount or freebie) than most of the time JCPenney Sephoras won't honor it. Take the Sephora App - those who downloaded it simply needed to show it at Sephora for a free mascara but the deal wasn't valid inside JCPenney. Neither is the birthday freebie. If I want my freebie on my birthday I have to go to a real Sephora or order it online (and pay shipping if I order less than $50).


----------

